# Preston & District Canine Society Open Show



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a quick reminder that this show is on the 11th September and the closing date is the 12th August!

If you'd like a schedule just PM me your email address or leave it below!


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Entries close on 12th August (postmark)


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

This SATURDAY is the last day to post your entry!


----------

